

Want to Hire Engineers? Better Get it Done in 16 Days Or Less. - Matt_Mickiewicz
http://www.fastcolabs.com/3023225/if-you-want-to-hire-developers-you-better-hire-fast

======
tverr_bjelke
I am just thinking, if that applies mainly in US or if thats similar in
germany.

